# Logging truck load delivered yesterday



## wardk (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice full load of Birch scaled at about 90,000 lbs. I think it should be 3yrs worth. Now to start CSS I won't need that gym membership I was contemplating.


----------



## S Roche (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow, Straight, easy splitting. Nice.


----------



## Applesister (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice pics
Do you have Paper birch or Yellow or all mixed?
They all look like a perfect size for cutting.
Send us  more pics as you go and how come you aint got no snow up there?


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 7, 2015)

That's a big load.
I saw on web that unseasoned white birch is 4800 lb/cord, so that's like 19 cords worth? Does that jibe with what you're thinking?
http://multitekinc.com/app/newsletter/view_article/50,1,4,,4.html


----------



## wardk (Feb 7, 2015)

Applesister said:


> Nice pics
> Do you have Paper birch or Yellow or all mixed?
> They all look like a perfect size for cutting.
> Send us  more pics as you go and how come you aint got no snow up there?


We just call it Birch , it's the only hardwood that grows naturally in this part of the world. When it's seasoned properly it will be dense and heavy, burns nice and hot. Had about 2ft of snow on the ground about a week ago but got a weather system called the pineapple express above freezing for the last week, yesterday it was 13c or about 62f.


----------



## wardk (Feb 7, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> That's a big load.
> I saw on web that unseasoned white birch is 4800 lb/cord, so that's like 19 cords worth? Does that jibe with what you're thinking?
> http://multitekinc.com/app/newsletter/view_article/50,1,4,,4.html


I calculated it differently, as the wood was felled in its dormant state I think the moisture would be reduced some what , so 90,000 lbs I think should season down to 60,000lbs that would give me 800 boiler fills at 75lbs per. It may be wishful thinking but it helps me justify the $1800 price.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 7, 2015)

wardk said:


> I calculated it differently, as the wood was felled in its dormant state I think the moisture would be reduced some what , so 90,000 lbs I think should season down to 60,000lbs that would give me 800 boiler fills at 75lbs per. It may be wishful thinking but it helps me justify the $1800 price.


You're a lot more pessimistic than that chart I linked to.  For seasoned/green, the chart is 4600/4800, or 96%, where your assuming 60000/90000, or 67%.
On the other hand, that Garn seems pretty efficient!


----------



## wardk (Feb 7, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> You're a lot more pessimistic than that chart I linked to.  For seasoned/green, the chart is 4600/4800, or 96%, where your assuming 60000/90000, or 67%.
> On the other hand, that Garn seems pretty efficient!


That would be even better,another nice thing is the wood was forwared to the landing in snow so it's clean, easy on the saw.


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

That's a lot of wood  And no limbs to deal with, im just going to set here and drool for a little bit LOL.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 7, 2015)

They're straight, not too big in diameter so you can handle them nice.


----------



## Seanm (Feb 7, 2015)

wardk said:


> Had about 2ft of snow on the ground about a week ago but got a weather system called the pineapple express above freezing for the last week, yesterday it was 13c or about 62f


Its a bit cooler where I am but not by much. Snow on the ground is melting fast! Make sure you show us more pics as you process that monster load! Im jealous! I have a bit of birch but not much as its a bit sparse here.


----------



## Poindexter (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks great.  My logs came in this fall partly dragged through mud.  I am not sure how much later i can get away with placing my order, but having them mud free sure is nice and easy on saw chains too.

I agree with velvetfoot, looking at the pile - you got some nice long ones - about 20 cords split and stacked.

You get some moose on the other side of the road in the autumn?  Really pretty countryside behind the woodpile.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Feb 7, 2015)

wardk said:


> We just call it Birch , it's the only hardwood that grows naturally in this part of the world. When it's seasoned properly it will be dense and heavy, burns nice and hot. Had about 2ft of snow on the ground about a week ago but got a weather system called the pineapple express above freezing for the last week, yesterday it was 13c or about 62f.



We get a weather system like that here in Saskatchewan, it's called middle of May. (no hint of jealousy towards B.C. weather at all)  Looks like a nice load of wood there, should keep you busy.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 7, 2015)

Get your saw sharp and get to work


----------



## wardk (Feb 7, 2015)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Get your saw sharp and get to work


Ready to go new chains on the saws, gas ,oil and files,help is nice 2 bucking 2on the spitter and 2 stacking,Okay quit dreaming , buck some split some stack some should only take a couple months.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 7, 2015)

My 8 cord triaxle last year took me 1 month @ 3days a week with just me and up to 3 helpers, mostly just me though.


----------



## wardk (Feb 7, 2015)

bobdog2o02 said:


> My 8 cord triaxle last year took me 1 month @ 3days a week with just me and up to 3 helpers, mostly just me though.


How many hours a day? I drive truck every afternoon 4-5hrs.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd say 20hr/week.


----------



## Wildo (Feb 8, 2015)

It looks like a mixture of white and yellow birch to me.


----------



## Knots (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm so jealous of the cool weather combined with the lack of snow on the ground.  Perfect for wood processing.  I can't even see the shape of my wood piles any more...


----------



## Wildo (Feb 8, 2015)

Knots said:


> I'm so jealous of the cool weather combined with the lack of snow on the ground.  Perfect for wood processing.  I can't even see the shape of my wood piles any more...
> 
> View attachment 152929


Mine is just a big snow drift


----------



## Knots (Feb 8, 2015)

Wildo said:


> Mine is just a big snow drift



Jackman?  Don't worry, spring....er...I mean, July is coming!


----------



## Wildo (Feb 8, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 8, 2015)

wardk said:


> We just call it Birch , it's the only hardwood that grows naturally in this part of the world. When it's seasoned properly it will be dense and heavy, burns nice and hot. Had about 2ft of snow on the ground about a week ago but got a weather system called the pineapple express above freezing for the last week, yesterday it was 13c or about 62f.


You must be close to the West coast?


----------



## iluvjazznjava (Feb 8, 2015)

Jealous, I am!  I'm in BC too - SE corner.  Birch exists here, but is sparse.  I've contemplated buying a truck load myself, but I don't have a big enough space to put it.  Have fun with your saw!


----------



## legrandice (Feb 8, 2015)

That's awesome!  I am looking into getting a load for next fall.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 8, 2015)

iluvjazznjava said:


> Jealous, I am!  I'm in BC too - SE corner. * Birch exists here, but is sparse*.  I've contemplated buying a truck load myself, but I don't have a big enough space to put it.  Have fun with your saw!


Same here, there is birch around here, but sparse, and it's either green or rotten already.
I live in between the Similkameen and the Okanagan. Lots of Lodgepole pine, Douglas fir, Ponderosa pine, and Spruce.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is a 10.5 chord truck load of mostly Hard Maple that my neighbor just bought for $1100. I scrounge all of my wood and its easy to do it up here but he won't do it so he buys a truck load every 3 years. This same load always went for $800 until recently it went up since the loggers are getting that much from the mills.


----------



## wardk (Feb 8, 2015)

Lumber-Jack said:


> You must be close to the West coast?


Kamloops area, what about you?


----------



## wardk (Feb 8, 2015)

WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 153004
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3yrs for $1100 still sounds like a deal , still looks like a lot of nice furniture could be made out of that pile it would be about $8.00 a board ft for dry maple lumber here.


----------



## wardk (Feb 8, 2015)

iluvjazznjava said:


> Jealous, I am!  I'm in BC too - SE corner.  Birch exists here, but is sparse.  I've contemplated buying a truck load myself, but I don't have a big enough space to put it.  Have fun with your saw!


You have larch in that country a very nice hot wood.


----------



## iluvjazznjava (Feb 8, 2015)

wardk said:


> You have larch in that country a very nice hot wood.


 
Yep, I do like my larch.  It's the second best after birch and WAY easier to find.  Nice thing is, all the larch are dead this time of year ... ha ha   On a serious note, burned mostly fir this year because I found a mill willing to sell me the scraps off their logs cheap.  It had all been laying around their lumber yard for at least two years - good and dry.  They even cut to length and delivered it for me.  All I had to do was run the axe through each piece once and stack.  I do have it as my mission this spring though to get out and find at least a cord of birch to add to the wood collection.  I found a decent stand about a half hour away from my house the other day, so I think I'm in business.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 8, 2015)

wardk said:


> Kamloops area, what about you?


Just North of Keremeos.


----------



## Seanm (Feb 8, 2015)

iluvjazznjava said:


> Yep, I do like my larch. It's the second best after birch and WAY easier to find.


Nice to see so many BC folks posting, I do think our numbers are growing here! I love my larch as well. Birch is slightly better in btus but will rot quicker if not taken care of right away. As you say larch is much more plentiful for us in the eastern part of the province than birch. That being said if there was a larch and a birch laying side by side Id take the birch and c,s,s right away and then go back the next day and grab that soft wood gold!


----------



## Seanm (Feb 8, 2015)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Just North of Keremeos.


Elk Valley for me.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2015)

Seanm said:


> Nice to see so many BC folks posting, I do think our numbers are growing here! I love my larch as well. Birch is slightly better in btus but will rot quicker if not taken care of right away. As you say larch is much more plentiful for us in the eastern part of the province than birch. That being said if there was a larch and a birch laying side by side Id take the birch and c,s,s right away and then go back the next day and grab that soft wood gold!


I have a lot of White Birch going down on my lot after a drought and the ensuing Bronze Birch Borers laid waste on them. But like you say you have to be on it and I'm not. I have too much wood in the stacks most of the time so they just go to rot. I do like using the bark for stove starter though!


----------



## wardk (Feb 9, 2015)

Seanm said:


> Nice to see so many BC folks posting, I do think our numbers are growing here! I love my larch as well. Birch is slightly better in btus but will rot quicker if not taken care of right away. As you say larch is much more plentiful for us in the eastern part of the province than birch. That being said if there was a larch and a birch laying side by side Id take the birch and c,s,s right away and then go back the next day and grab that soft wood gold!


I know birch will rot so my main priority with this pile is to cut everything touching the ground first, old hydro poles for dunnage under the main part of the stack.We got started yesterday , forgot how heavy birch is feels like lead compared to pine.


----------



## wardk (Feb 9, 2015)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Just North of Keremeos.


I thought I saw some Birch on 5a outside of Princeton near the lakes, my load is out of the Clearwater area.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 9, 2015)

wardk said:


> forgot how heavy birch is feels like lead compared to pine.



Try oak and hickory...........


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 9, 2015)

I heard that it you take a length of birch and chain saw it long ways the entire length no deeper then one inch it allows the wood to dry out and not get punky as quick, I think someone here called it unzipping.


----------



## Seanm (Feb 9, 2015)

wardk said:


> forgot how heavy birch is feels like lead compared to pine


Yeah! I harvested just under a half cord of green birch in November that was dropped by a power line work crew. Carrying the rounds to my truck was a heavy task indeed. I have it c,s,s on dunage and top covered now so I can try to get ahead on the drying for next season. Last year I had a small amount of birch that was green and was able to get it just under 20% and have been burning it this winter.



kennyp2339 said:


> someone here called it unzipping


I believe that is poindexter from Alaska. Was it zipping or unzipping? I cant remember although unzipping would make more sense. Ive been doing that ever since I heard him talking about it.


----------



## wardk (Feb 9, 2015)

Have been working on the pile the last couple days, today had a full crew of family, my son and his wife 2 grandsons and my wife good progress.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2015)

No chaps... one glove....
I'd rather have chaps, then ear muffs.
Get the lad some chaps and another glove.


----------



## iluvjazznjava (Feb 9, 2015)

kennyp2339 said:


> I heard that it you take a length of birch and chain saw it long ways the entire length no deeper then one inch it allows the wood to dry out and not get punky as quick, I think someone here called it unzipping.



Yes - this works.  It also makes splitting a whole lot easier too as the paper bark on birch kind of acts like a straight jacket.  One quick gash down the length of each tree will make your life easier.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 9, 2015)

wardk said:


> Have been working on the pile the last couple days, today had a full crew of family, my son and his wife 2 grandsons and my wife good progress.



How long do you season those half log, giant splits.  I'd make 3-4 pieces out of some of those.


----------



## Poindexter (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow, I am humbled.  I did drop a lot of what I know about birch in this thread:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/im-gonna-burn-a-lot-of-birch.132184/ 

I suspect if the OP gets all that bucked, split once, stacked off the ground and maybe covered on top in the next two months or so he won't lose any of it to rot.

I don't know how fast it is going to get how warm down there in balmy BC.  I do have a couple rounds of birch in my garage this winter, about 14" in diameter that I zipped or unzipped (I actually 'stripe' them with the tip of a saw blade myself, I don't know if zipped or unzipped is correct), anyway the the rounds in my very low humidity garage were striped four times about 90 degrees apart.  They are I guess about 30-35cm in diameter.  One I am using to split kindling on, the other is going to have my anvil sitting on it here directly.

I find in general birch rounds under 4" in diameter (~10cm) will dry out in one season (outdoors) with one stripe cut lengthwise.  Birch rounds up to about 8" in diameter with one stripe will start to rot at the end of one summer outdoors but still be worth burning after they are split and seasoned.  Over about 8" they got to be split at least once asap before spring thaw or they will be crap by August.

Split once, birch half rounds will be noticeably lighter to handle after even a week outdoors in temps above about 50dF or so, maybe +10C.


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 9, 2015)

All the birch out in BC is Paper Birch. There is no Yellow Birch out west.

That is a great view behind your pile of birch.


----------



## wardk (Feb 9, 2015)

bobdog2o02 said:


> How long do you season those half log, giant splits.  I'd make 3-4 pieces out of some of those.


I don't know why I'd split them any more, not making kindling we are feeding a boiler as big as a car at 75lbs of wood per fill.Our climate is semi arid very hot summers with almost no humidity should have no problem seasoning this wood.


----------



## wardk (Feb 9, 2015)

Poindexter said:


> Wow, I am humbled.  I did drop a lot of what I know about birch in this thread:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/im-gonna-burn-a-lot-of-birch.132184/
> 
> I suspect if the OP gets all that bucked, split once, stacked off the ground and maybe covered on top in the next two months or so he won't lose any of it to rot.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your research on Birch , I had never heard of zipping the log. These logs were harvested with a processor which scored the bark full length. Do you think that is enough or in the event I don't get the whole load CCS  soon zip them?


----------



## Poindexter (Feb 9, 2015)

wardk said:


> Thank you for all your research on Birch , I had never heard of zipping the log. These logs were harvested with a processor which scored the bark full length. Do you think that is enough or in the event I don't get the whole load CCS  soon zip them?



What is your target moisture content, and in September of what year do you want to be there?

If you are shooting for Sep 2015 and want to be under 20%MC wet basis (electronic gizmo) you probably want all that split to roughly 10x10cm not later than April 15 2015, stacked off the ground on pallets that are on cinder blocks, and covered on top with one good and one excellent among sun and wind exposure.

I don't see anything in there small enough to dry out without rotting using just a stripe or zip.  You might have some little guys hiding in there, but the average size log in there (in Fairbanks) would to have to be split once, stacked off the ground left uncovered this year and covered next year to be at or near 20% in Sep 2016.

You weather, I hope, is a little warmer than mine.  You might be warm enough to get away with splits at 15x15 or even 15x20 cm and make 20% in Sep 2015, not sure.


----------



## wardk (Feb 10, 2015)

Poindexter said:


> What is your target moisture content, and in September of what year do you want to be there?
> 
> If you are shooting for Sep 2015 and want to be under 20%MC wet basis (electronic gizmo) you probably want all that split to roughly 10x10cm not later than April 15 2015, stacked off the ground on pallets that are on cinder blocks, and covered on top with one good and one excellent among sun and wind exposure.
> 
> ...


I am hoping for 20% by mid Oct. the start of burning season. I'll move a winters worth into the wood shed and cover the rest.No plans to cover till next fall as we get very little rain in the summer and it takes a lot rain to get through a pine tree.


----------



## BoiledOver (Feb 10, 2015)

wardk said:


> You have larch in that country a very nice hot wood.


Never burned larch but have a half dozen here. I like white birch equal to cherry and yellow birch equal to oak. Dude that is one easy looking pile of logs,


----------



## English BoB (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice family set up, like the JD green, love the the Black and White puppies. I have one myself - always has to be there to keep an eye on things.

Bob


----------



## wardk (Feb 22, 2015)

Making progress,we have about 10 cords done I think half done.The log pile still looks large and unstable so I'll give it a bump with the big tractor before I cut again. The good weather continues , I truly feel sorry for you folks in the east what a winter you are getting.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow - looking real good, very nice piece of property to.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Feb 22, 2015)

wardk said:


> Kamloops area, what about you?


I drove through Kamloops about 15 years ago on the way to Lake Louise. Liked the look of it so stayed a couple of days.


----------



## wardk (Feb 22, 2015)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> I drove through Kamloops about 15 years ago on the way to Lake Louise. Liked the look of it so stayed a couple of days.


Came here to go to university,  liked it been here 40 yrs.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Feb 22, 2015)

I think it was the serenity and the scenery. Also saw a couple of bears (3) as i was driving around there.

When i finally settled down i decided that was the type of place i wanted to live - without the winter- 

This is the forest at the end of my property here in Australia - not a million miles apart... with a picture of our 'massive' snow fall a couple of years ago which lasted nearly an hour....


----------



## wardk (Feb 22, 2015)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> I think it was the serenity and the scenery. Also saw a couple of bears (3) as i was driving around there.
> 
> When i finally settled down i decided that was the type of place i wanted to live - without the winter-
> 
> ...


That's not a forest, it's a jungle. What kind of trees in the pics?


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Feb 22, 2015)

wardk said:


> What kind of trees in the pics?


Its actually classed as a forest, it has many walks pick nick spots etc..... Here's the walkway just past my house. 

"....dominant tree species is the Mountain Ash, _Eucalyptus regnans_, the tallest flowering plant in the world..."

It's the dominant species here and i get quite a lot of it from neighbours etc... they can grow up to 100 metres (320 feet) although most of them in gardens are a mere 50-60 Metres. its easy to split and dries pretty quick for a hardwood. Not as much BTU's but you cant have everything.


----------



## wardk (Feb 22, 2015)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> Its actually classed as a forest, it has many walks pick nick spots etc..... Here's the walkway just past my house.
> 
> "....dominant tree species is the Mountain Ash, _Eucalyptus regnans_, the tallest flowering plant in the world..."
> 
> It's the dominant species here and i get quite a lot of it from neighbours etc... they can grow up to 100 metres (320 feet) although most of them in gardens are a mere 50-60 Metres. its easy to split and dries pretty quick for a hardwood. Not as much BTU's but you cant have everything.


A lot of wood in a 320 ft tree.How cold does it get there, looks like a warm climate?


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Feb 22, 2015)

It very rarely gets below freezing. In fact i have been here 3 winters and i have never had a frost on the car - i think its in part due to all the trees. Average daytime temp is ~ 10 deg c (~ 50 deg F) with an average low of 5 degrees (41 deg F)

Our 'middle of winter' is July - here's 2014 daily temp etc... nothing like you guys, but the houses here aren't set-up for a cold winter limited insulation, no double glazing etc...... so it 'feels' cold unless you have a wood stove


----------



## wardk (Mar 7, 2015)

We have finished CSS , about 20 cords it was a big job but it sure feels good to be a few years ahead. The first stacks show nice checking already so I'm still hoping it will be ready by Oct.


----------



## abj1969 (Mar 7, 2015)

thats sweet.  i would love to get a load like that.


----------



## Seanm (Mar 7, 2015)

wardk said:


> We have finished CSS , about 20 cords it was a big job but it sure feels good to be a few years ahead. The first stacks show nice checking already so I'm still hoping it will be ready by Oct.


Very nice wardk! That will be some fine burning wood next winter!
Edit: Yeah it probably started checking within days. I find that with mine as well.


----------



## wardk (Mar 7, 2015)

Seanm said:


> Very nice wardk! That will be some fine burning wood next winter!
> Edit: Yeah it probably started checking within days. I find that with mine as well.


Thanks Seanm , it kind of sets me free one big job that I don't have to think about for a while.


----------



## Seanm (Mar 7, 2015)

wardk said:


> Thanks Seanm , it kind of sets me free one big job that I don't have to think about for a while.


Yeah when I see firewood that needs processing I see work to find time for, and when its c,s,s all pretty I see it as an accomplishment and a chore complete.


----------



## wardk (Sep 28, 2015)

Just an update, we had a record breaking hot and dry summer. The bad news too many forest fires and low water levels, the good news great crops and the firewood is seasoned  and ready to burn. I have started to move it into the wood shed, when it's full I'll cover the rest for winter.It feels great not to be hunting for standing dead trees this fall.


----------



## gerry100 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice load.

BUT  - its birch and you need to get it processed and split sooner than later.

White birch around here will rot from within if you don't get the bark off. ( there is a reason the Indians made canoes out of it.).

I proved this when I took down 8" dia birch at the lake and didn't bother to split. 5 years later it is mush that wont burn.

Starting on my 14 cord load of mixed  this PM and will go after the birch I can get to first.

The logs you cant process, you may want to "stripe" lengthwise to break thru the bark


----------



## English BoB (Sep 28, 2015)

wardk said:


> Just an update, we had a record breaking hot and dry summer. The bad news too many forest fires and low water levels, the good news great crops and the firewood is seasoned  and ready to burn. I have started to move it into the wood shed, when it's full I'll cover the rest for winter.It feels great not to be hunting for standing dead trees this fall.



Thanks for the update, hope the dog is fine.

bob


----------



## wardk (Sep 28, 2015)

gerry100 said:


> Nice load.
> 
> BUT  - its birch and you need to get it processed and split sooner than later.
> 
> ...


It' been split and stacked for 6 months.


----------



## wardk (Sep 28, 2015)

English BoB said:


> Thanks for the update, hope the dog is fine.
> 
> bob


The dog is back to normal, he had a wood splinter near his tonsil area that got infected. He likes to chew sticks.


----------



## gerry100 (Sep 28, 2015)

wardk said:


> It' been split and stacked for 6 months.


nice


----------



## Seanm (Sep 29, 2015)

wardk said:


> The dog is back to normal, he had a wood splinter near his tonsil area that got infected. He likes to chew sticks.


Ouch, I was watching my husky chewing on a pine puck and noticed that the wood had a bit of blood on it. My vet who doubles in the elk valley and in Eureka Montana said I should never let my dogs chew on sticks. He said if youd seen what Ive seen..... Never had a dog that has had a problem but hearing what happened to your dog and then what he said has got me wondering. My birch split in February is around 18%-20% now as well. If rossco is reading I havent forgotten to give you some!


----------



## surefire (Nov 5, 2016)

wardk said:


> I calculated it differently, as the wood was felled in its dormant state I think the moisture would be reduced some what , so 90,000 lbs I think should season down to 60,000lbs that would give me 800 boiler fills at 75lbs per. It may be wishful thinking but it helps me justify the $1800 price.



Wardk, did you ever do a weight comparison from green to seasoned to confirm your figuring?


----------

